# Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€



## JoXTheXPo (6. Mai 2016)

*Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Hallo Community, ich fange im Herbst das Studieren an und werde deswegen auf ein Laptop angewiesen sein.

Natürlich sollte die ein odere andere Stunde fürs zocken drauf gehen dürfen, also sollte der Laptop bei Bedarf Grafikleistung haben.

Preislich habe ich mich bis 1600€ festgesetzt. 
Haben möchte ich am besten eine kleine SSD fürs BS und ein zwei Spiele und ein Datengrab.
Dann ein nicht glänzendes Display also matt mit FullHD.
Dann evtl. nen i7 um auch Spiele wie GTAV und Battlefield 4 zu befeuern zu können.

Spielen möchte ich auf dem Gerät: Battlefield 3/4/5(?); CS:GO; GTAV; The Crew und son bisschen anderes Gedöns was aber grafiktechnisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ist.
Bei der Bildschirmgröße bin ich ein bisschen am hadern, weil ich einerseits ein ordentliches Bild haben möchte, also beim zocken nicht vor meinen Smartphone sitzen will. Andererseits aber um die Portabilität fürchte.
Somit dachte ich an 15-17 Zoll? Meinungen was besser ist?

Zum Akku bin ich auch nicht ganz sicher...
Laufzeit bei "Gaming"-Notebooks ist ja immer so ne Sache. 
Drei Stunden im Idle sollte er schon mal durchhalten... aber jetzt keine 24h unter Volllast?!
Tastaturmäßig brauch ich auch nichts besonderes, sollte halt funktionieren. Muss auf jeden Fall aber kein RGB haben... oder sonstigen Schnickschnack

Hab mich jetzt selber ein wenig umgesehen und bín dabei auf diese zwei gestoßen:
MSI GS70-6QE16H11 Stealth Pro 17,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i7-6700HQ / 16GB DDR4 / Hybrid 1TB + 128GB SSD / GTX 970M / Win10 bei notebooksbilliger.de
MSI GE72-2QFi7W16SR21BW Gaming Notebook Windows 10 / i7-5700HQ / GTX 970M / 1TB+256GB SSD / 16GB / 17,3" Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wie siehts bei anderen Herstellern aus? Wie gesagt bin ein bisschen Planlos im mobilen Bereich.

Grüße Jo


----------



## flotus1 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Du willst kein 17"-Notebook über den Campus schleppen. Auch herkömmliche 15-Zöller sind dafür eigentlich zu groß. Wenn du einen großen Bildschirm willst stell dir einen Monitor auf den Tisch.
Der beste Kompromiss wäre wohl ein Dell XPS 15, das ist noch einigermaßen klein und leicht für einen 15-Zöller und kann trotzdem ein bisschen Gaming.

Wenn du etwas weniger planlos sein willst schau dir die Tests bei Notebookcheck an. Da erfährst du wie es beispielsweise um die Akkulaufzeiten der einzelnen Modelle bestellt ist.
Das GE72 ist in dem Bereich ein Totalausfall, auch das GS70 kommt nicht wirklich auf prakitkable Akkulaufzeiten.


----------



## rabe08 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600â‚¬*

Erfahrung: alle (!) Leute, die ich aus der Uni kenne, die zu Anfang mit dicken, leistungsfähigen Notebooks angekommen sind, haben dieses dicke Teil inzwischen zu Hause stehen und sich ein leichteres Notebook geholt. 

Die Gründe waren oft nicht das Gewicht (auf dem Rücken merkt man das nicht so), sonders die unpraktische Größe und die abartig kurze Akkulaufzeit. Die Größe ist einfach nicht hörsaaltauglich (viel zu Groß für den kleinen Klapptisch) und solch Teile halten keine 90 Minuten auf Akku durch.

ProTipp: Nimm einen guten Gaming-PC für 1000-1200 €, der ist stärker als ein Gaming-Notebook für 2000€. Und für den Rest Deines Budgets hol Dir ein Uni-Notebook. Bei uns am beliebtesten ist akutell das Lenovo T460s. Kannst ja mal bei Dein Notebook zum Leben - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen nachschauen. Allerdings geht dann mein Vorschlag nicht mehr auf, da das Teil ganz schön teuer ist. Alternativ, habe ich zuletzt immer gemacht: gebraucht. z.B. Lenovo ThinkPad T420s - 4174-2AG/H26 | LapStore.de. Es gibt auch andere Anbieter wie luxnote, notebooksbilliger und viele mehr. Oder natürlich ebay, ich ziehe allerdings geprüft vom Händler mit Garantie vor.

edit: hier, schau mal, diese Auflösung, dieses Display, diese Form. Sieht in echt noch viel schicker aus 2 FAS 5Q  , Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T46 s fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen


----------



## iTzZent (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Also mein altes MSI GT70 hält immernoch gut 3.5h durch (surfen mit Wlan, maximale Helligkeit, zwischendurch mal ne 45Min Serie schauen...), mit einem Akkuverschleisslevel von über 30%...  k.A. wo du die 90Min her nimmst... 

Es gibt auch sehr kleine und leichte Gamingnotebooks, in der gleichen Leistungsklasse wie die grossen 17.3" Geräte. Wie z.B. das MSI GS40 oder das MSI GS60 (da kommt die Tage der Nachfolger, das GS63).


----------



## JoXTheXPo (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Nen Gaming Desktop hab ich ja. Der darf auch weiterhin so bleiben. So ne mischung aus mobilität und Leistung wäre einfach perfekt. Theoretisch müsste ne 960m auch reichen zum zocken. So für auswärts mal bisschen oder für ne lan müsste das doch gehen?!


----------



## iTzZent (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Mit einer GTX960M kannst du aktuelle Spiele in 1366x768 in moderaten Details spielen. Für höhere Auflösungen fehlt es der GTX960M einfach an Leistung... da sollte es schon mind. eine GTX970M sein, denn die ist deutlich schneller wie eine GTX960M (um die 50% schneller)


----------



## attilarw (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Also auf einer Quadro M1000M welche wohl auf einer GTX950M basiert soll man zumindest Battlefield 4 in FHD auf Hoch ab etwa 50 FPS spielen können(Erfahrung von Usern)

Wollte ich nur mal einwerfen als ich das mit der 960M gelesen habe.


----------



## JoXTheXPo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Interessant. Der Punkt ist eigentlich dass ich keine M1000m brauch bzw. Keine Workstation karte


----------



## attilarw (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Darum geht es doch auch nicht, sondern dass du abschätzen kannst wie die Performance so sein könnte wenn die Karten schon recht ähnlich sein sollen...

Also könnte je nach Anspruch auch die 960M langen.


----------



## JoXTheXPo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Ja fürs mobilere wärs definitiv was. Der Geldbeutel könnte sich evtl. auch freuen...


----------



## chischko (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Klinke mich mal ein: Schenker XMG P506-VE-thp VALUE Edition [15,6" Full-HD IPS, Intel Core i7-6700HQ, 16GB, 1000GB+250GB, GTX 970M, ohne OS] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Derzeit in dem Bereich, wenn man nicht zu MSI will die einzige echte Alternative. Ich selbst rate ja jedem von ACER ab aufgrund von selbst gemachten negativen Erfahrungen, aber ok... der Vollständigkeit halber sei dieser Kandidat noch erwähnt: Acer Predator 15 G9-591-713C Intel Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1TB +128GB SSD GeForce GTX 970M Full HD IPS Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## JoXTheXPo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Ist die Value Edition irgendwas besonderes? Mehr Plastik? Billigere lüfter?


----------



## chischko (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Die Value Edt. hat 3Gb Grafikspeicher, die Standard-Version 6...ist aber auch gleich wieder 200-300 Euro teurer.


----------



## JoXTheXPo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Ah ok Danke! Der Predator Prügel is mit 3,4kg zu schwer um wirklich ansatzweise mobil zu sein


----------



## chischko (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Ja, der Predator ist wirklich wasa für zu Hause als Desktop Ersatz und MAL auf ne LAN oder so... ständig würde ich das auch nicht tragen wollen... 
Wenn Du 6Gb Grafikspeicher willste musste zu diesem Modell greifen bei Schenker in der Pro Serie: Schenker  XMG P506-7ef PRO Gaming Notebook [15,6" Full-HD IPS, Intel Core  i7-6700HQ, 16GB, 1000GB+250GB SSD, GTX 970M, Windows 1 bei  notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## JoXTheXPo (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Hmm.. is aber preislich einfach so ne Geschichte... ich denk da is die Portabilität wichtiger. Mit einer 960m müsst ich hoffentlich auskommen. Oder gibts bis september die Pascal Karten als mobile Varianten


----------



## k141 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Mein Tipp 14"  .... selbst ein klassischer 15" ist oft auf der Uni zu groß 14" der beste kompromiss   

Gigabyte P34W v5, Core i7-6700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD
Gigabyte P34W v5, Core i7-6700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Das schöne an dem ist auch noch, dass er wunderbar schlicht ist und du nicht als Gamer abgestempelt wirst ......man will ja auch ein wenig ernst genommen werden ;-D


----------



## chischko (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Schlicht sind die Schenker ja auch allemal und jemand der Gigabyte liest weiß eigentlich was Sache ist... zumindest wenn mir jemand mit so nem Gerät gegenüber sitzt weiß ich, dass der auch mal genre im Büro bissl zockt oder das Ding auch privat nutzt (nutzen darf). 
Aber stimmt schon: Das rausgesuchte Modell ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht, im Budget und gut ausgestattet mit ner 970M. 
Test: Test Gigabyte P34W v5 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Schlägt sich ganz ordentlich nur mit 52dB(A) teilweise unter Volllast etwas arg laut


----------



## JoXTheXPo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Schönen Sonntag zusammen! Ich hab mich jetzt noch ein wenig selber schlau gemacht und einfach Laptops mit GTX 960m gesucht. Da es ja noch keine Infos zu den Mobilen Pascals gibt und bin auf folgenden Laptop gestoßen:
Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-592G-71JF Intel Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1000GB +256GB SSD GTX 960M Full HD IPS Windows 10. Taugt der was?


----------



## iTzZent (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Echt jetzt ? 1400Euro für solch einen Schrott ? Also bitte... für 1200-1300Euro bekommt man schon Geräte mit deutlich schnellerer GTX970M, da kann man denn auch noch ne 250-500GB SSD nachrüsten und selbst dann kommt man immernoch nicht auf 1400Euro.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
MSI GE62 6QF Apache Pro - GE62-6QF81FD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700HQ, 4x 2.60GHz • RAM: 8GB  DDR4 (1x 8GB) • Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M, 3GB, HDMI 1.4, Mini DisplayPort 1.2 •  Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.1 (Typ-C),  2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.2 • Cardreader: 3in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC) •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6  Zellen, 4730mAh, 51Wh • Gewicht: 2.40kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur, 1x M.2/M-Key (NVMe, 2280), 2x M.2/M-Key (SATA,  2280) • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)
+
SanDisk Z400s 256GB, M.2 2280, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor:  M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/B-M-Key (SATA 6Gb/s) • lesen: 546MB/s •  schreiben: 342MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 36.6k/69.4k • NAND: MLC  (15nm) • TBW: 72TB • MTBF: 1.75 Mio. Stunden • Controller: Silicon  Motion SM2246XT, 4 NAND-Kanäle • Protokoll: AHCI • Verschlüsselung: N/A •  Leistungsaufnahme: 1.6W (Betrieb), 0.03W (Leerlauf) • Abmessungen:  80x22x0.8mm • Besonderheiten: N/A • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre
=
ca. 1330€ für ein deutlich besseres Notebook. Windows 10 kannst du via Windows 7 Key installieren, diesen gibt es für deutlich unter 20Euro bei Ebay & Co.


----------



## chischko (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ? 1400Euro für solch einen Schrott ? Also bitte... für 1200-1300Euro bekommt man schon Geräte mit deutlich schnellerer GTX970M, da kann man denn auch noch ne 250-500GB SSD nachrüsten und selbst dann kommt man immernoch nicht auf 1400Euro.
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel:
> MSI GE62 6QF Apache Pro - GE62-6QF81FD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



 Worauf beziehste das jetzt?  Meinen Post (bzw. den Post #17) oder Post #19? Der P34w v5 hat ja ne 970M drin.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

na auf das Acer Rotzgerät mit GTX960M für 1400€


----------



## chischko (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Ah... ja ich mein wer heute oder auch die letzen 4-5 Jahre nen ACER gekauft hat und meinte damit nen Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben kann eh nich ganz sauber im Becken sein... Was da an Mist bei rum kam und allein schon die Erfahrungen die ich machen musste waren der absolute Graus!


----------



## JoXTheXPo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Drum frag ich ja! Danke. Ich hab heut einfach mal auf Notebooksbilliger meine Suchkriterien eingegeben. Da kamen einfach viele Ergebnisse unter anderem das Apache pro für 1550. Das is mir aber vom Design her viel zu "Gamer" lastig. Klar is RGB voll im Trend, ich muss es aber net überall haben. Und nem 1500€ Euro Laptop noch ne 90€ SSD nachzurüsten taugt mir auch nicht wirklich. Dann muss man das OS wieder klonen oder neu installieren und Treiber und zeugs aufspielen. Da hätt ich mit einer integrierten 250GB SSD weniger "Arbeit". Hab zwar in meinem Desktop ne 1TB 850 Evo als Zweitplatte stecken. Die wollte ich aber drin lassen weil wirklich meine gesamte Spielebib drauf ist.  
Bereitet mir echt Kopfzerbrechen das Ganze. Ich mein ich hab noch bis Ende September bis ich die Maschine anschaffen muss. Vielleicht tut sich ja noch was am Markt und ich finde ein halbwegs anständiges Gerät dass nicht umbedingt schreit ich zock die ganze Zeit.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Mein Tipp für die Notebooksuche per Filter: Nicht bei einem Anbieter direkt suchen sondern über Geizhals.
Deren Filter sind umfangreicher und keinesfalls schlechter gepflegt als in irgend welchen Shops.


----------



## chischko (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für die Notebooksuche per Filter: Nicht bei einem Anbieter direkt suchen sondern über Geizhals.
> Deren Filter sind umfangreicher und keinesfalls schlechter gepflegt als in irgend welchen Shops.


Hab ich heute auch mal wieder festgestellt... auch wenn ich gerne die von NBB nehme, werd ich das in Zukunft nicht mehr machen... gerade wenn es um GPU etc. geht... Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*



JoXTheXPo schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag zusammen! Ich hab mich jetzt noch ein wenig selber schlau gemacht und einfach Laptops mit GTX 960m gesucht. Da es ja noch keine Infos zu den Mobilen Pascals gibt und bin auf folgenden Laptop gestoßen:
> Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-592G-71JF Intel Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1000GB +256GB SSD GTX 960M Full HD IPS Windows 10. Taugt der was?



Nein aufkeinenfall ich hab den 591G vor nem Jahr gekauft und die CPU laeuft auf 95 Grad dauerhaft, der LAN Port hat nen Wackelkontakt, Der droehnt wie sonstwas, muss ich kucken dass ich da im Juli mein Geld wieder kriege


----------



## iTzZent (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Und bei den Filtern nie inkl SSD anklicken, denn diese Geräte sind alle extrem überteuert. Eine SSD kann jeder selbernachrüsten, die Garantie bleibt dabei bestehen... aber vorher informieren, wie man die SSD nachrüstet, denn da ist jedes Gerät unterschiedlich.... bei einigen Geräten muss nur eine Revisionsklappe (MSI GT Serie z.B.) entfernt werden, bei anderen muss die komplette Bodenplatte ab (aktuelle MSI GE und GS Serie) und dann gibt es noch die, wo man das komplette Gerät zerlegen muss (meistens Acer & Asus)


----------



## JoXTheXPo (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Also hab mir das Gerät mal zu Gemüte geführt: MSI GE62 6QF Apache Pro - GE62-6QF81FD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Danke dafür Chischko. Es wäre ja soweit ganz gut nur fehlen mir 8GB Ram zur Vollständigkeit. Die hätte ich gerade zum zocken doch gern mitgenommen oder lassen die sich ohne weiteres mit nem zweiten Ram Slot upgraden? Die SSD mit 256/512 GB würde ich dann doch selbst nachrüsten. Evtl dann gleich als M.2 wenns schon rein geht.


----------



## flotus1 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Da nur ein DIMM-Slot belegt ist lassen sich weitere 8GB problemlos nachrüsten und ich würde es sogar empfehlen zwecks dual-channel.


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Also so wie ich das lese ist nur ein Riegel verbaut (1*8Gb) also müsste schon noch Platz sein für nen 2. Riegel Screenshot by Lightshot
Lies am besten mal bei Notebookcheck nach... die müssten dazu nen Test haben und sind meist recht ausführlich. Einfach noch nen 2. identischen Riegel nach dem Kauf besorgen und einbauen. 
8Gb reichen aber mMn auch aktuell noch wobei es natürlich Spiele wie GTA V gibt, die da an die Grenzen stoßen aber eben auch nur bei nem dicken Desktop System... Weiß nicht wie das mit nem eher schlanken (CPU+GPU ist hiermit gemeint) mobilen System ist...


----------



## JoXTheXPo (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Jup deswegen ja GTA V spiele ich hin und wieder. Zwar kein Arc oder so dass massig Leistung bräuchte aber mit 25 FPS und Minecraft Texturen geb ich mich nicht zufrieden


----------



## iTzZent (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Bedenke aber bitte, das das GE62 ein recht dünnes Gerät mit einem recht schwachen Netzteil ist. Dieses hat nur 150W, denn mehr Leistung kann das dünne Gehäuse nicht aufnehme. Denn mehr Leistung heist mehr Abwärme... Dadurch kommt es zum Throtting, wenn CPU und GPU zur gleichen Zeit verwendet werden.

Dieses Problem haben nahezu alle Geräte in dieser Grössenklasse. Wenn du das nicht willst, musst du zu grösseren Geräten greifen, wie z.B. der MSI GT Serie. Da wird es auch bald ein 15.6" Gerät geben, zumindest wird der Barebone (MS-16L1) bereits in den USA verkauft. Mit Desktop Prozessor, Desktop Chipsatz, MXM Grafikkarten und UHD Display : XOTIC PC | FORCE / MSI 16L1 (11- 16) - 15.6"  Gaming Laptop w/ 97 M


----------



## julianbl (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

hi,

ich klink mich mal kurz ein, nur als Vorschlag was demnächst kommen dürfte ist das hier....

GIGABYTE  - Laptop - AERO 14

das könnte gut in dein Raster fallen. Wird jetzt zur Computex vorgestellt.
Es hat einen 95wh akku was nur sehr wenige Notebooks haben. Besonder in der Leistungsklasse und bei dem Gewicht wüste 
ich nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## chischko (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*



julianbl schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich klink mich mal kurz ein, nur als Vorschlag was demnächst kommen dürfte ist das hier....
> 
> ...



So nen dünnes Gehäuse mit ner 970 und starker CPU... das wird ordentlich heiß befürchte ich... und Hitze heißt Lärm... Mal schauen wie sich das Gerät bzgl. Lautstärke verhält und wie die Tests ausfallen... spannendes Gerät auf jeden Fall!


----------



## JoXTheXPo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Hey Danke für die Rückmeldung.  Ich hab mir inzwischen auf eigene Initiative das Msi GE 62  6QF bestellt.   Es taugt auch echt soweit. Bissl rauschen im Idle. Erhöhte Lautstärke unter Last.


----------



## iTzZent (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Dann installiere dir mal die MSI Silent Option: (Updated:2016/05/06)"Silent Option" Fan Control Application for MSI Laptops dann solltest du zufrieden sein mit der Lüftersteuerung. Damit bekomme ich den Lüfter von meinem GT70 auf gemütliche 950rpm gedrosselt.


----------



## JoXTheXPo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Hey Super! Mach ich dann gleich mal... weil die Lüfterkurve echt bissl steil ist und  erst weit oben anfängt


----------



## iTzZent (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Das neuste Bios http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/nb/E16J4IMS.10E.zip und die neuste EC Firmware http://download.msi.com/archive/frm_exe/nb/16J4EMS1.107.zip solltest du auch installieren. Gerade bei der EC Firmware hat sich was getan, denn die ist u.A. für die Lüftersteuerung verantwortlich.  "workaround for fan low voltage 1.8V~2.0V situation" steht da z.B. im Changelog.

Eine Anleitung, wie du was flashst, habe ich schonmal hier zusammen gefasst: Notebook Bios & Firmware Update Tutorial


----------



## JoXTheXPo (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mobiles Office und Gaming Notebook bis 1600€*

Danke @iTzZent werde ich diese Woche mal in Angriff nehmen. Hatte bis jetzt leider keine Zeit.


----------

